# I hear ticking...



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

This morning I heard ticking coming from a certain box in my house.
I took it to the Post Office so I wouldn't have to hear it any more...
0305 2710 0001 3273 1892

... but I still hear ticking in various corners of the jungle...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mmblz said:


> This morning I heard ticking coming from a certain box in my house.
> I took it to the Post Office so I wouldn't have to hear it any more...
> 0305 2710 0001 3273 1892
> 
> ... but I still hear ticking in various corners of the jungle...


Funny, I had the same problem today...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Watch out...Chicago hits hard! Wtg Julian!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

mmblz said:


> This morning I heard ticking coming from a certain box in my house.
> I took it to the Post Office so I wouldn't have to hear it any more...
> 0305 2710 0001 3273 1892
> 
> ... but I still hear ticking in various corners of the jungle...


The game is afoot, my dear Watson!!!

CBF:w


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Funny, I had the same problem today...


Me too...weird...


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I was wondering what the heck that was ...... I thought I was dreaming things on the ride into work .. and now that you mention it, the ticking stopped when I popped by the PO.

Wierd ... dat.

Strangest thing is that the ticks come in series .....

I keep hearing 0412 2815 4000 1001 9183 ... over and over ....


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

I hear the same thing. Gotta get rid of that annoying ticking tommorow


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

I hear ticking also...hmmmm  I might have to take care of that too.


WTG julian!!o


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

that's odd, seems to be all over the US

0305 1720 0001 5102 0113


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I hate it when I don't get invited to play - there isn't any ticking at my house - I listen and listen - but everything is quiet and Trooper tells me - except for that one little rabid dog - there isn't anything that we are supposed to be taking care of. Oh well - that's how it goes.


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

There seems to be an epidemic spreading thoughout the Jungle.

0103 8555 7498 3700 5237


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Bunch of dam cigar terrorist !


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

You ever get the feeling that something is amist here. Feel sorry for the poor [email protected]#d on the other end. WTG guys. :bx :bx


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Tick, tick, tick, all night long! Drove me crazy!!!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Moglman said:


> Tick, tick, tick, all night long! Drove me crazy!!!


:tpd: I had to get rid of that annoyance today as soon as I woke up.. 0304 1560 0002 7194 4666


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh my lord this is going to be bad  And fun to watch as well. 


o 



Stacey


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Well gee, it seems like I'm missing out on the fun. Someone care to enlighten me?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

thank god the ticking has stopped.. Now, the post office is hearing it.. Oh well, in 2-3 days (guaranteed, anywhere in the US) the ticking will stop at one persons house!

lol!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

illuminatus said:


> Well gee, it seems like I'm missing out on the fun. Someone care to enlighten me?


Looks like somebody put together a massive bombing run to me. I hesitate to tell you more at this time ... we don't want the target to elude this decisive attack.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

I heard the same ticking today
but of course I couldnt decide which of the five boxes it was so I had to get rid of them all


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Strange, now that you mention it..I hear that same ticking sound here in the desert...it's a series of ticks, morse code maybe? ...0..3..0..6..0..3..2..0..0..0..0..1..0..9..6..6..0..4..2..8.....weird


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Wow, must be something in the water because I'm hearing the same thing. Once I stopped by the PO it seemed to stop when I received the following numbers!!!!!


0305 2710 0001 6466 7510


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

etenpenny said:


> I Heard The same ticking today
> but of course I couldnt decide which of the five boxes it was so I Had To get rid of them all


five???? wow!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Tick, Tick,Tick.......... 

CBF:w


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

mmblz said:


> This morning I Heard Ticking coming from a certain box in my house.
> I took it to the Post Office so I wouldn't have to hear it any more...
> 0305 2710 0001 3273 1892
> 
> ... but I still hear ticking in various corners of the jungle...


It's halfway there...


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Me too! :w

tick..tick..tick..tick..tick..tick..:z 

:ms NCRM


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

All this f#c%ing ticking, I can barely finish my drink....ok, my sixth drink!!


0305 0830 0004 1918 9049

Thank Goodness....where the hell did I set that drink?


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Finally the ticking stops!!

0306 0320 0000 7825 0026

CBF:w


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Shaggy17sc said:


> I hear the same thing. Gotta get rid of that annoying ticking tommorow


uh....when I said this I did not know that all yalls ticks were going to one place..my ticking is completely unrelated..
Sorry.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Ticking? I thought it was a freaking Big assed drummer.

EQ 519580314 US

Tomorrow by 12:00 or it's free.










Nuclear just wasn't quite enough for this target.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Ticking? I thought it was a freaking Big assed drummer.
> 
> EQ 519580314 US
> 
> Tomorrow by 12:00 or it's free.


Cheat. :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Just following directions. :bx


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

azherfer said:


> Strange, now that you mention it..I hear that same ticking sound here in the desert...it's a series of ticks, morse code maybe? ...0..3..0..6..0..3..2..0..0..0..0..1..0..9..6..6..0..4..2..8.....weird


OH YOU MOTHER F*CKERS....



USPS TRACK AND CONFIRM said:


> Label/Receipt Number: 0306 0320 0001 0966 0428
> Status: Delivered
> 
> Your item was delivered at 2:16 pm on April 28, 2006 in LANSING, KS 66043.


this better not all be aimed at me.
if so, why am i wasting my time trying to season my 300 ct desktop humi? 
if it is, i better get the "edison-a-dor" back online before i head out of town monday...

ps - yes, i got azherfers today... pics will go up later tonight when i get time. 3 pack of PSD4s and 3 pack of Edmundos.
also pics of the bomb from carbonbased_al and Pistol.
lastly, the sweet-ass Ser Jacapo rusticated poker got here in the mail today (my latest ebay win), photos will be in the pipe forum.

you sick f*cks, it better not all be headed my way. i didn't do nuthin.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

IHT said:


> OH YOU MOTHER F*CKERS....
> 
> this better not all be aimed at me.
> if so, why am i wasting my time trying to season my 300 ct desktop humi?
> ...


In his own sweet way I think Greg just said thank you David.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

opusxox said:


> In his own sweet way I think Greg just said thank you David.


I've heard he's quite the wordsmith :dr


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Jeez guys calm down with the bombs.....u are nuts....

...wait...

...i like this...

...planning my own...

...tick tock tick tock...

GJ guys!

o


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

IHT said:


> OH YOU MOTHER F*CKERS....
> 
> this better not all be aimed at me.[\QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

IHT said:


> OH YOU MOTHER F*CKERS....
> 
> this better not all be aimed at me.


I don't think MOTHER F*CKER ever sounded so beautiful...except when Clint Eastwood said it in "In the Line of Fire"....

Season away, Mummy Man!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

IHT said:


> OH YOU MOTHER F*CKERS....
> you sick f*cks, it better not all be headed my way. i didn't do nuthin.


nothing says thanks like expletives! and no one says thank you quite like IHT!

lol!

You dont know the half of it, you sick mother f*cker.. good luck

oh and by the way, youre welcome b1tch!!!!

:r


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

*I* *H*ear *T*icking...get it now baldy?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> *I* *H*ear *T*icking...get it now baldy?


Man, am I slow - if you didn't tell me - I never would have seen that one. Very nicely done.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ToddziLLa said:


> *I* *H*ear *T*icking...get it now baldy?


to quote one of my favorite kids games comercials, Connect Four: *"pretty sneaky, sis."*


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> *I* *H*ear *T*icking...get it now baldy?


Just remember - God made very few perfect heads . . . the rest he covered with hair.

I got yer back, Greg


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> *I* *H*ear *T*icking...get it now baldy?


i knew about the event, i knew who it was for, i sent out a package, and i had NO f'ing clue of the acronym (yep, i said acronym, spelled it correctly and all)


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Just remember - God made very few perfect heads . . . the rest he covered with hair.
> [/COLOR]


Not a more true statement could be made! 

:ms NCRM


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

joed said:


> Man, am I slow - if you didn't tell me - I never would have seen that one. Very nicely done.


Me neither Joe....but I'm not slow.....I'm an idiot.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

So what else landed today Greg?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> ....*I h*esitate *t*o tell you...


Hidden clues were everywhere....


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> So what else landed today Greg?


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=354345&postcount=39

He gots a few mo!

:ms NCRM


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> Hidden clues were everywhere....


see, in the movies, they always CAPITOLIZE them... :tg


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

IHT said:


> see, in the movies, they always CAPITOLIZE them... :tg


I Hate That!!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I found this number on my desk this morning: 0103 8555 7497 8828 3371

Strange, I didn't hear any ticking. Oh well, I've never really had very good hearing.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

croatan said:


> Strange, I didn't hear any ticking. Oh well, I've never really had very good hearing.


I Hear That!

I'm Horny Today.


----------

